# Advice on used trek 2.1 vs Fuji Roubaix 1.0



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is my second post, been hunting through Craigslist, Ebay, a couple LBS's., and Performance trying to find a road bike. Now I'm trying to decide between the following bikes:

Used 2010 Trek 2.1 $1200

Low miles, rarely ridden. All 105 with upgraded Bontrager wheels & saddle, tried to find some info on the wheels online but was unsuccessful. Here's a link to the ad on craigslist. I've ridden the 2011 version of the bike and was comfortable.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/2360490627.html

Owner's description:
upgraded seat and wheels, shimano 105 pedal set, plus extras, selling because I bought another bike at same tine and never rode this one. Bontrager race all weather SSR twin spoke set.

New Fuji Roubaix 1.0 $899
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1077581_-1_20000__400296

Sram Rival drive train. Liked the way the bike handled and shifted on a test ride. Only gripes were the saddle and felt a little wrist pain at the end of my ride.

Looking for some guidance, I feel like the Trek is too good to be true. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for all of the advice!


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

I recently sold my Trek 2.1 on Craigslist for $900..... and now ride a FUJI Roubaix. The FUJI geometry fits me better which allows me to ride longer and faster than I could on the Trek. I will say thay I never had a problem with the Trek, the Roubaix was just a better ride for me.

My first bike was a 2008 Trek 1.2. followed by the FUJI, Scott Speedster 20, and the 2.1.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have an older 2.1 and it's been great - geometry suits me very well, but the point is we're all different. I'm wondering why your wrists were sore on the Fuji, and if it's related to fit. However, if both fit you well then I'd probably go with the Fuji. It's new so there's a warranty (Trek, like most, is non-transferable) and it also comes with a good component group.

Couple of things about the Trek, it didn't retail for two grand. Maybe if you add up the bike and all the other stuff maybe, but it doesn't read that way. They went away from paired spokes in '09, I think. So, curious on those 'upgraded' wheels... Paired-spoke SSR's came with mine and I bought replacements fairly soon after.


----------



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback. I know the Trek probably retailed for about 1300 new, I'm not sure I buy that the wheels are much of an upgrade. Negotiated the price down to an even 1000 tonight. 

Does anyone have any advice or guidance about the differences in frame geometry across different brands & models?

Lakemichchip do you have the SRAM Rival or 105 group on your Roubaix?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kykr13 said:


> I have an older 2.1 and it's been great - geometry suits me very well, but the point is we're all different. I'm wondering why your wrists were sore on the Fuji, and if it's related to fit. However, if both fit you well then I'd probably go with the Fuji. It's new so there's a warranty (Trek, like most, is non-transferable) and it also comes with a good component group.
> 
> Couple of things about the Trek, it didn't retail for two grand. Maybe if you add up the bike and all the other stuff maybe, but it doesn't read that way. They went away from paired spokes in '09, I think. So, curious on those 'upgraded' wheels... Paired-spoke SSR's came with mine and I bought replacements fairly soon after.


Assuming both bikes fit well, I agree with this. The Fuji is actually the better deal. 

As far as 'upgraded' wheels, that's a joke. There's nothing upgraded about paired spoke wheelsets, especially the Bonty's.

EDIT: Just read your last post. Any geo differences will be nothing more than numbers on a geo chart. How they translate on a test ride is what matters, so if you're on the fence with these two bikes (or any others, for that matter), be sure to test ride before deciding.

That said, the only notable difference I see is that the head tube length is shorter on the Fuji, taller on the Trek, so all else being equal, the Fuji will provide the more aggressive riding position.


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

I have Ultegra Rear and 105 upfront. I would rather have the Rival....the Double tap is sweet.

The wheels on the Trek look like the stock wheels...not sure that it was an upgrade..they are no longer produced. Many people had problems with those wheels, although I never had a problem

The FUJI is the better deal.....warranty etc. Is your LBS close? Is it Performance?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with the others, the Fuji is the better deal!


----------



## beast787 (Apr 18, 2011)

I purchased the same Roubaix about 3 weeks ago. You will be happy with the purchase. So far she has about 320km. The Rival components are great. 

My only complaint is the wheelset. I would recommend changing the bar tape. The white gets incredibly dirty.


----------



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well Performance has the Fuji. The two LBS's by my house carry Trek, Giant, and Specialized respectfully. I would love to buy from either LBS but the pricing doesn't compete with the Fuji, and the guys at performance seemed pretty nice. Going to check out / test ride both bikes again Friday and hopefully make a decision.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cheechman32 said:


> Well Performance has the Fuji. The two LBS's by my house carry Trek, Giant, and Specialized respectfully. *I would love to buy from either LBS but the pricing doesn't compete with the Fuji*, and the guys at performance seemed pretty nice. Going to check out / test ride both bikes again Friday and hopefully make a decision.


They're all reputable companies, and it never hurts to branch out a little and try the competitors offerings. Also, no matter the product of interest, it's understandable to want value for your money, but keep in mind that when talking bikes finding the ones that suite your intended uses and fit well should be the driving force (within your price range, of course).

I'm not saying the bikes you initially posted about aren't good choices, more that taking your time to ride some others, then basing your decision on _all_ of the offerings might better your odds of finding the best bike for you.


----------



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

Quick update, rode the used Trek 2.1 in person yesterday evening and it is in impeccable shape and looks like its never been ridden. Shifted great, I noticed nothing adverse about the bike during a 20 minute ride. 

Also test road the following Giant Defy 1 yesterday at one of my LBS.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.1/7307/44047/
It was $1400 so too steep for my budget.

My question is if the trek is literally in showroom condition is it worth $1000?

Going to test ride the fuji again today and try to make a decision.

PJ352 - How much more aggressive would the Fuji's riding position be compared to the Trek? Is it significant?


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

Have you tested the FUJI? This really sounds like an easy decision.

Warranty
Wheels
Ride
Rival vs 105
New


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cheechman32 said:


> Quick update, rode the used Trek 2.1 in person yesterday evening and it is in impeccable shape and looks like its never been ridden. Shifted great, I noticed nothing adverse about the bike during a 20 minute ride.
> 
> Also test road the following Giant Defy 1 yesterday at one of my LBS.
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.1/7307/44047/
> ...


Given the paired spoke Bonty's on the bike, I'd say if the bike were in very good mechanical condition it's worth in the neighborhood of $850-$900. That wheelset is known to have durability issues, and as a second owner you won't get a warranty, so something to consider.

Regarding the geo diffeences of the Fuji versus 2.1, I couldn't locate a geo chart for the 2010 2.1, but IIRC the head tube lengths were taller in comparable sizes than the Fuji. This means that all else being equal (stem angle/ spacers...) the saddle to bar drop would be greater on the Fuji. 

Depending on your fit requirements/ preferences, this can be equalized (to a point), so I think you should still consider both bikes. I would, however strongly suggest you get both bikes set up to your liking and test ride before commiting to a purchase.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

I ride a roubaix acr 2.0 which has the same geo as the 1.0 you are talking about I just have carbon stays. Hands down I went with the fuji. You also need to think about all of the free tuning that your bike will get from performance and when you buy the team membership the points back will buy you some nice gear. I use performance in Kearney Mesa as my lbs of choice and they have taken exceptional care of me. Just the other day I was talking to them about stems and bar gel to relieve some wrist pressure and I was told before I spend any money bring the bike in and we will see if we can dual your fit in abit better and take some measurements to see if a stem is the answer or if something else will help. So not only did I get a great bike but they take awesome care of me.


----------



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have ridden the FUJI, and I like it. Figured I would have to drop another $150 or so on the Fuji for the pedals / shoes, just have to get the shoes for the Trek.


----------



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

Is the SRAM Rival that much better than 105?


----------



## Li432Paul (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd go with the Trek, hard to beat the proven 105 components. I have a 2010 Pilot 2.1, best bike I ever rode, better dealer support and accessories. My g/f has a 2009 1.5 with 1500 miles and the ssr paired spoke wheels, never had any issues with them. Still true as an arrow.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

If you are looking at the Performance Store in VA Beach, VA, I would urge you to reconsider. I just had the worst service experience there that I have ever experienced in my life. I was jerked around and lied to by the mgr of this store. I contacted Performance Bike corporate office 3 times about the incident; all 3 times I was told that someone would contact me, but they never did. 

In my case, Shimano got involved and took very good care of me. Shimano compensated me for all the BS Performance put me through and sincerely apologized for the poor service provided by Performance. If you choose to buy a bike from Performance Va Beach, VA store, do not expect much in the way of service after the sale.





cheechman32 said:


> This is my second post, been hunting through Craigslist, Ebay, a couple LBS's., and Performance trying to find a road bike. Now I'm trying to decide between the following bikes:
> 
> Used 2010 Trek 2.1 $1200
> 
> ...


----------



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

What was your issue with the VA Beach Performance exactly? They seemed nice and helpful while I was there.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

cheechman32 said:


> My question is if the trek is literally in showroom condition is it worth $1000?


What's a brand new 2.1 from the LBS, $1150-1200? The wheels with this one, if SSR paired spoke, are _not_ an upgrade so this isn't any great deal (what happened to the originals, anyway?). What you lose is any warranty or LBS support. They'll help you out, but you'll have to pay. So, you have to decide if that's worth $150-200 to you.

105 pedals are well under $100, and I wouldn't include anything for the upgrade saddle - not sure what it is, and it might not be something you want anyway.


----------



## ptadam22 (Sep 22, 2010)

You may want to check out the GTs at Performance as they are offering 20% back in store credit with a Team membership ($30). Otherwise, you can get 10% on any of their other offerings.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

*Poor Service at Performance BIke VA Beach VA store*



cheechman32 said:


> What was your issue with the VA Beach Performance exactly? They seemed nice and helpful while I was there.


The store mgr and his asst agreed to file a warranty claim with Shimano for me. They did in fact file the claim as promised on Mon, 4/25. The store mgr and his asst both told me Shimano would not ship replacement parts (shifters) until they received my old defective shifters at Shimano. The store mgr and his asst both promised that my old shifters would be removed from bike and shipped to Shimano on Wed, 4/27. 

On Mon, 5/02, the store mgr called me and explained they had received new information from Shimano and that Shimano wanted “before and after” pictures of my bike with the old shifters in place as well as with the new shifters installed. Even though he had promised to send my old shifters to Shimano on 4/27, he informed me on 5/02 that he would not remove & ship my old shifters until I came in and paid him $50 labor in advance. The mgr's claim that Shimano wanted all the “before and after” pictures of my bike made no sense to me and I told the mgr so. I was not pleased with the delay in shipping my old shifters, the request for payment in advance, or the general attitude of the mgr, so I told him I would just pick up my bike and get it fixed some other way.

After I got off the phone with the Performance VA Beach VA store mgr, I called Shimano to see why they wanted all the "before & after" pictures of my bike. Shimano pulled up the warranty claim that Performance had filed on my behalf and said there was no truth to the story. Shimano confirmed that they had not requested any pictures of my bike. Shimano also confirmed that they had already sent replacement shifters for my bike to the store and that UPS tracking showed they were received by Performance VA Beach VA store on Thu, 4/28. Shimano said the only thing they expected from Performance was the return of my old defective shifters within 60 days.

Armed with the new information I received from Shimano, I called Performance Store Mgr back. He denied receiving my replacement shifters from Shimano and stuck to his story that Shimano wanted all the "before & after" pictures of my bike. He also told me to pick up my bike as he did not want it in his shop anymore. 

I picked up my bike and called Shimano back. Shimano ended up taking very good care of the problem and compensating me for the trouble I had with Performance. Shimano is in business to sell parts and Performance sells a lot of Shimano parts. Because of that, Shimano is very careful of what they say about Performance. However in my multiple calls with Shimano warranty service, I go the distinct feeling that they were not fans of Performance Bike shops service depts.

So my biggest complaint with the VA Beach Store is that the mgr really jerked me around, fabricated some wild a$$ BS story about Shimano wanting "before & after" pictures of my bike, and denied ever receiving my replacement shifters from Shimano.

I made 3 attempts to contact Performance Corporate customer service about the problem. All 3 times I was promised that someone would contact me back which never happened. It is very evident to me that no one a Performance is really concerned about customer service and that store mgrs demonstrating a lack of personal integrity with their customers is perfectly acceptable within the upper mgmt of Performance Bike group. 

That was my first and last attempt to get service at a Performance Bike shop. Based upon what you read on the internet, many of their shops have a poor reputation for service and I can now see why.


----------



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

gtpharr Thanks for sharing your experience with Performance, I will definitely keep that in mind.

ptadam22 Yeah I checked out the GT's, unfortunately the ones comparable to the Fuji are out of my price range.

Test road the Fuji again today and liked it. Told the seller of the Trek 2.1 I wasn't interested due to the faulty construction and poor track record of the Bontrager wheels. Anyways he came back with $800 for a price, thinking of taking it, can't beat the price. I think its fair, get a 500 mi or so out of the wheels before having to replace them. Any thoughts? Appreciate all the advice I've gotten from everyone.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cheechman32 said:


> gtpharr Thanks for sharing your experience with Performance, I will definitely keep that in mind.
> 
> ptadam22 Yeah I checked out the GT's, unfortunately the ones comparable to the Fuji are out of my price range.
> 
> Test road the Fuji again today and liked it. Told the seller of the Trek 2.1 I wasn't interested due to the faulty construction and poor track record of the Bontrager wheels. Anyways he came back with $800 for a price, thinking of taking it, can't beat the price. I think its fair, get a 500 mi or so out of the wheels before having to replace them. Any thoughts? Appreciate all the advice I've gotten from everyone.


JMO, but the (now) $100 difference in price between the Fuji and Trek is insignificant given the fact that the Fuji is new, thus you'll get a warranty. That IMO more than makes up the difference. And do you really want to buy _any_ $800 bike with an eye towards having to replace the wheelset?

That said, this goes on the assumption that the bikes fit, ride and handle equally well. If not, choose the one that does those things best (fit first).


----------



## Spike1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd get the Better Business Bureau involved, or even the State's Attorney General. That would put a shot across Performance's bow.


----------

